# Say It Isn't So



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

The DW mentioned over the weekend the possibility of selling the Outback.
She said that the fact that we only used it a few times this year and the economy affecting my job that we are just wasting money on it to sit in the yard. This coming from the person that had to trade in our economic Corolla for a Volvo XC90.

Just wondering if anyone else is having a hard time and the thought of sacraficing the Outback has been brought up. Need a Keep the Outback support group.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We've talked about selling the outback many times.

We went out twice this past season and will probably get out twice, maybe three times next year because we'll be looking at colleges for the girls. We love camping but the season of life we are in right now doesn't have time for a lot of trips.

We're so far upside down on the loan for the trailer that we would have to pay to sell it. We're not too concerned about that since it's not a large sum and it's the only loan we have. The interest is deductible on our taxes as well. If we sold the trailer then we wouldn't need the truck anymore and we'd take a bath on that trading for something else. So the truck sits in the garage most of the time and the trailer sits at work covered up. But that's only for now, the plan is we're keeping them both for the next season of life, when the girls are in college and we can get out camping whenever we want.

The economy is going to turn at some point. If you enjoy camping like we do then hang on if you can and your situation will change.

Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's my take on it coming not from someone looking to sell, but rather one who trades too often...









Most of the depreciation of the unit comes early. Therefore, if it's going to sit for a year or two with little use, don't sell, but rather keep it maintained and use it when you can. On the contrary, if you aren't planning on camping for the next 5-10 years, you'll probably want something newer by then anyway, so you could sell the trailer and then purchase a new one when you are in a position to get back into it.

Now, I'm not suggesting falling behind on your mortgage to make a trailer payment, but I'd point out that the XC90 was a LOT more than the OB (I'm guessing) and therefore if in need of a little cash, it could be traded for a used compact and you could keep the OB.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Never even crossed my mind. Its paid for and the Suburban that pulls it and IF i ever got laid off or worse, divorced, I would like a place to live. I could get a site at the local dumpy campground for a lot less then my mortgage or rent. Plus with our work schedule and the amount of time we get off we have a lot of time to use it, no money but plenty of time


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I sold my dodge hemi and outback last winter. I found a 96 kz new vision 35 foot 5er for a smokin deal at a dealer I delivered too in Texas. So I hauled it home. Needs a lil tlc here and there, but the body is in excellent shape. Needs all new furniture. So now I have a new project. I may sell it next spring and buy something else. Just was too good and nice of a trailer to pass up.

No more payments is the best thing.

Dont feel bad at all. We all are in survival mode right now.

Carey


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I would sell my house before selling the Outback!, Ok maybe not but I would sure miss it!! and all the friends that go with it!!
Ain't going to happen for a while, I will make other sacrifices first! (my wife, my daughter and her spouse, my insulin...)







I LOVE MY CAMPING!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We are gonna sell our Outback. Some day. But we are gonna sell it to get a bunkhouse 5'er so DW and I can continue what appears to be our life's dedication to populate the earth with more West Texans. Yeah...DW just got the Duggar's book.

-CC


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm thinkining there is a big market for kidneys and who really needs a spleen.







.gif[/img] I have no problem selling off body parts before the Outback.







Besides between me, the DW and DS thats 3 Kidneys $$$$$$$$$ and 3 spleens$$$$$$







.


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh No ! Never our Outback, it is our main source of relaxation and entertainment, we do have a Bentley Pontoon Boat we
bought new in 2006 that was only used once this year, and not very many times last year, now that we have discussed 
selling !!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

we had a "in case s**t" plan we made when the stockmarket tanked, and the Abi-one was around the number 8 outta 10 (10 being the last to go) but that was before the H1N1 flu came along, and the son, wife and 3 big granddogs moved home!! I am afraid to make the list now!!, BUT the Abi-one is now closer to 12 or 15!! ha ha!!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The main reason we have our Outback is for our boys.

I grew up camping in a trailer and think I am a better person for it. I have an appreciation for the outdoors that I just would not have gained by staying home during the summer when I was a kid. Standing in a wet evergreen forest truly energizes me like nothing else. Starting a camp fire or throwing a line into the water makes me forget traffic and bills and the general ugliness that happens in urban places. Looking up and seeing more stars than I can count and the white haze of the Milky Way helps me put life into perspective and to remember what is truly important.

My wife and I started off with a tent. Our first son camped in it when he was a baby. We then upgraded to an older Jayco tent trailer. By the time number one son was eight and number two son was 4 I was itching for a real trailer. One where we had room to move and didn't have to worry about the seams leaking or condensation on the ceiling. My wife wasn't convinced until her Mother told her, "if you are going to buy a trailer, you need to do it while the boys are young enough to appreciate it". I still owe her big time for that. We bought the Outback in the spring of last year and haven't looked back. We are starting to plan trips to those places we would have never dreamed about in the Jayco. Our eyes have really been opened in the last few weeks since our local PBS station ran a full week series on the history of the National Park system. First on the list is Yellowstone. Glacier, Grand Teton and others are on the list too.

My oldest boy is starting to help me set up and tear down the trailer, just as I did with my Dad. I remember the pride of directing my Dad when he would back up to the trailer to hook up and see my sons doing the same in the future. My six year old now asks "when can we go camping again" the day after we arrived home from the last trip.

Sell the Outback, not while I'm still breathing.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Sell the Outback? Only to pay for a bigger, newer one.


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

I have to say that this is only a decision that you can make. As for us, yes the economy has hit us. My husband has basically taken a 10% cut in pay (due to no projects to run as a general foreman, so he is a foreman--10% less), I have been cut down to 4 days per week, which is a 20% pay cut. It is tough, but we manage. We can meet all our bills so the thought of getting rid of anything hasn't happened yet, particularly the trailer. That is our saving grace so to speak. Of course, we use it as often as possible and it is what we use for our vacation also. There are so many places near us (and we are very close to where you are) that we can be out of town for a couple of days within an hour or two. We just go. Of course, I don't know your schedule or whether you have to deal with kids schedules, but just knowing that we can go at anytime it therapy!!

It definitely has to be a decision between the two of you. You have to agree that it is important to both of you. You have to both enjoy it equally. I sure hope you decide that it is something you want to continue. It is such a great lifestyle and to know that you can go when you want, that is total freedom. Not to mention the great feeling of a vacation without having to sleep in a bed that a million other people have slept in!!!! LOL

Good luck!

Kelly


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Nicely say we'll talk about selling the Outback after we sell the Volvo.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Only you & your spouse know what is best for you and your family and your "Life's Situation's".

People often ask us how we manage to get out camping with our kids schedules. We have a 10(soon 11) & 8(soon () yr old boy who both play sports spring summer and fall, a 6 year old girl who started in softball this summer, and a 3 year old girl.

My answer : Well We just do it!! Make our plans early, modify only if absolutely necessary and add trips in as we can with new people we meet along the way







Life is to short not to enjoy "The Ride". You may have to make a 4 hour round trip to get a son to an important game or end up taking seperate vehicles camping so someone can get there late or leave early for an event......... but all in all it puts a priority on family time!! and we plan on trying to do it as long as we can........subliminal messages and brainwashing of the children may be necessary.......but so far the oldest still enjoys camping as much as any sport he plays..........i am sure it will change some, has already.......but we got 10 trips in this year







and i have had to ask him to make decisions or give me his feedback/input on missing a game to go camping......... he loves being out!!

I wish the BEst for you and good luck in whatever decisions you or anyone else is faced to make through this all........ Just remember you can always get another car or another camper later.........you can't get back time!! So if it means you tent camp, then you tent camp!! But keep spending those precious moments in time with your family.........never know when you won't be able to


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Our Outback is paid for, so I may not have the best answer.... W too were hit with the crunch, so we ended up doing a majority of our trips "Stay-cations". (And for the record, I hate that word...) We camped in the next town over, in a State park (cheaper, $14 dollars a nite, and only dry camping) but we still have a blast. Next year we'll venture out a little more, and maybe someday do the "drag" to Florida to Mickey's world and stay at Fort Wilderness.
Also, Our Outback is our "lifeboat" in case of an emergency. We keep basically everything in her, ready to go in the event of a hurricane, flood, whatever- even a power outage, as the honda generator can keep us afloat indefenetly...


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

I think since this a camping forum, everyone will be a little biased as to you getting rid of your Outback, but I see things in many ways. Spending time with your family, especially when your kids are small, is invaluable, and it doesn't matter at all how you do it. We have been skiing, boating, fishing, skating, Disney, amusements parks, the Jersey shore, Williamsburg, Washington D.C., Maine, Amish Country...and all those places were done without an Outback. And you know what??? We survived!! Camping was always something in the back of our minds and we decided to try it. Although my kids aren't exactly loving it...okay, okay, they HATE it...they know that all I want essentially is for us to be together and remember those times when they grow old and I'm gone.







We have had many wonderful , gatherings and holidays, without a trailer and so far, they are the times they smile about most.

You do not have to camp to make a wonderful life with your family, and in many ways, maybe selling the Outback will relieve a little financial pressure so you are able to do other things with or for your kids. Buy them a tent with all the gadgets for Christmas and set it up in the yard. Make smores, tell stories, and tuck them in. I guarantee that they will never forget it.

It's not the end of the world if you do sell it. You can always get something else down the road, since there are plenty around to buy and someday you won't have to worry about money!







Remember...your Outback is a luxury item, just like the Volvo, and we are ALL finding ways to simplify our lives and keep our heads above water. I'm with you whatever you decide and hope things work out just as you plan them to.


----------



## BirminghamRTR (Oct 8, 2009)

Economy definitely impacting all decisions at my house and everyone else I know. Stuck between needing (er, wanting) to upgrade to TT from PU to take advantage of these fleeting years with our girls and wanting to allow them room to bring their friends along on some trips and concern about committing to the expense. Local State Parks have always been our quick getaway times but we have used camping as destination trips for "normal" vacations for years. IE Washington DC, Disney World, short trips to Atlanta, Chattanooga and our favorite the beach ( ocean view for give or take $30 bucks can't be beat . But we want to extend our range as well out west as well. I like the idea of our "lifeboat" plan as Calvin&Hobbes puts it above as well - but am I rationalizing a want or planning for a need ...


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

We both love camping, I just think that this was an off year for us camping wise. We used all of our vacation time going to Australia & New Zealand and don't have the extra time to go camping. We are lucky to have a place to go last minute if we just want to pack up and go. We went from tent camping directly to the Outback and quite frankly I don't want to go back. I am hoping that we can make it through this tough time and keep the TT. I have been cut 20% since May.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Hope I didn't set the wrong tone earlier. I wasn't trying to be preachy but rather relating the why we are keeping our Outback. We were able to pay it off last year so we are not in the same situation as some. I'm also not trying to tell others what they should do. Yes, time with the kids for me is the most important thing and the Outback has helped greatly. There are no computers or Nickelodeon when we are camping so the boys pay attention to the outdoors.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

jasonrebecca said:


> We both love camping, I just think that this was an off year for us camping wise. We used all of our vacation time going to Australia & New Zealand and don't have the extra time to go camping. We are lucky to have a place to go last minute if we just want to pack up and go. We went from tent camping directly to the Outback and quite frankly I don't want to go back. I am hoping that we can make it through this tough time and keep the TT. I have been cut 20% since May.


Good luck in what ever life brings and whatever decisions you have to make! I believe no one on here wants to face or make those decisions, being a camping forum, but the important thing is that you get through together, decide together and (to echo jersey Girl) spend family time in whatever fashion you can!! My fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Some of your RV stories are similar to mine. I grew up going RVing with my parents and grandparents and loved it. We would go to hidden places far from big cities and stay for weeks at a time, some of my fondest memories. I want my kids to have similar memories which is why I do it. They are too young to appreciate it now but in a few years they'll love it and hopefully when they are adults they will look back and decide to take their kids as well. I could never sell mine...unless it was to get a different model ;-)


----------

